# How big is the Tau Empire?



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

How many planets? How many Tau, Kroot and other aliens? How fast are they growing and what proportion of their people and money goes to their military?


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

about 100 civilised and about 50 un civilised


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

pariha: Proof please? I know I haven't got the Tau 'dex but you could have just made that off the top of your head. No offense.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> pariha: Proof please? I know I haven't got the Tau 'dex but you could have just made that off the top of your head. No offense.



Wtf?

He`s obviously joking, though his post was pretty pointless (in a funny way...) anyway. Back to the topic, Im thinking that theres roughly 4-5, perhaps 6 major Septs*. Septs that have been there since the founding of the Tau Empire or were taken during the first phase of expansion. There are fewer and smaller, more militarised worlds the further you go, towards Imperial space. 

*Not being a Tau player Im not sure whether 'Septs' as so to speak are large civilised worlds, or system`s containing a number of worlds...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Tau Empire Codex Page 10 said:


> The Tau Empire encompasses a dense yet astrographically small area of space. Many hundreds of star systems exist within this region, and an unusually high proportion harbour an environment conducive to life. As the Tau steadily expand the borders of their empire, they continue to encounter other races. The empire now encompasses over twenty septs - fully developed Tau systems - and a large number of vassal alien homeworlds. The populations of these are fully integrated in to the empire, each striving towards the Greater Good.


On a Galactic scale the Tau Empire is incredibly small in terms of the space it occupies, especially compared to the galaxy-spanning Imperium of Man. But it inhabits a very dense region of star systems, which combined with the strength of the Tau Military and Technology would make the empire a great challenege to destroy, even for the limitless military of the Imperium.



bobss said:


> *Not being a Tau player Im not sure whether 'Septs' as so to speak are large civilised worlds, or system`s containing a number of worlds...


'Septs' seems to refer to either a single world or a system of worlds depending on which one you are refering to, for example the Tau homeworld (T'au) is considered a Sept even though it is a single planet not a system of worlds.



Tau Empire Codex Page 18 said:


> The world or a system from which a Tau hails forms a large part of his identity. The culture of each of these so-called sept worlds is subtly unique...


----------

